

3D Printer build event in Cologne, Germany - Kliment
http://blog.reprap.org/2011/11/reprap-prusa-iteration-2-build-event-in.html

======
Kliment
Same information in German at [http://dingfabrik.de/2011/11/24/3d-drucker-an-
einem-wochenen...](http://dingfabrik.de/2011/11/24/3d-drucker-an-einem-
wochenende-selber-bauen/)

------
practicing01
Oh wow, to get first-hand guidance from the pioneers of this technology. I
wish I could visit Germany just for this.

------
dchristal
Can't miss this. Price is right. Knowledge is priceless.

------
habo
Great, can't wait so visit the workshop!

